

Twitter Announces Flight, an Annual Mobile Developer Conference - taylorbuley
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/10/twitter-announces-flight-an-annual-mobile-developer-conference/

======
notduncansmith
Not to be confused with Twitter Flight, an event-driven UI framework:
[http://flightjs.github.io/](http://flightjs.github.io/)

